# Upgrade without phone line



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

Is it possible to uprgrade my HR10-250 from 3.1.5 to 3.1.5f (which is in the MFS now) without a phone line? My VOIP service does not seem to work with my Tivo no matter what I try, and I would like to keep my hacks as well. Any help appriciated.


HUGE


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you can follow dellanave's slice guide and modify it as needed for your kernel.


----------



## james2fun (Jul 26, 2006)

I was having all sorts of trouble trying to get VOIP to work with ATT Callvantage. So I just bought a Tivo modem cable off of ebay and then when to radio shack and bought a null modem adaptor. Total cost was about $20 bucks. But all I had to do was plug the cable into the back of my Tivo and the other end into my PC and follow the setup instructions located here: 

(Link removed - author is restricted on posting URL's until he has posted at least 5 postings)

Now my Tivo connects over the internet without having to install a network card or anything. It just shares the internet connection of the PC that the cable is attached to and dials out whenever it wants.

- James

If you really want to try and get VOIP to work. Try this link: (Link removed - author is restricted on posting URL's until he has posted at least 5 postings)

They do a pretty good job of explaining some things as well.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

The HR10-250 doesn't really do anything over an Internet link though. Guide data comes from the satellite, as will a software upgrade. Not sure whether you can successfully "authorize" a software upgrade over the Internet...and it doesn't address the call to DirecTV to report PPVs and the like.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The call for the upgrade is a PPP internet call over modem, so can be ported over serial PPP. The PPV callback is a direct call to DirecTV's modem pool, and is hard coded to be made over the internal modem.


----------

